# Apology -OFC



## Zeus. (11 May 2020)

Hi all

I recently in a pm got asked



EA James said:


> What does OFC mean? I see you type that quite a lot. I read it as 'of fu*king course' somehow I don't think that's right though



Well I was going to do a WKii link but their isn't one I must off made it up and nobody has ever asked  - when I put 'OFC' it means 'OF Course' but 'Of Fu*king Course' is a little more descriptive  it might catch on

So my apology goes back to all the posts I've done in the past and hopefully I wont use it in the future - but if I do I mean 'OF Course'
Hope I haven't offended any one unintentionally !

Zeus


----------



## Angelfishguy99 (11 May 2020)

I know it as Of Course also.


----------



## EA James (11 May 2020)

Zeus. said:


> Hope I haven't offended any one unintentionally !


OFC you havn't 🤣


----------



## Siege (11 May 2020)

Does IMO mean In My Orifice? 😂


----------



## Andy Taylor (11 May 2020)

You're forgiven.


----------



## SRP3006 (11 May 2020)

Quality . I just assumed it meant that


----------



## EA James (11 May 2020)

Siege said:


> Does IMO mean In My Orifice? 😂


Depends on what website you're on  😂


----------



## Siege (11 May 2020)

😂


----------



## Hanuman (20 May 2020)

Siege said:


> Does IMO mean In My Orifice? 😂


WTF... OMG OFC  
TTYL


----------



## Zeus. (20 May 2020)

WTF = Wednesday, Thursday, Friday . OFC  not as in TFI 'Friday'


----------



## zozo (20 May 2020)

Now we rather explain FAQ, FYI, FTFY, AFAIK, AFK, ROFL as well...


----------



## LondonDragon (20 May 2020)

https://buffer.com/library/social-media-acronyms-abbreviations


----------



## JoshP12 (20 May 2020)

So Canadian of you .


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (21 May 2020)

I wasn’t insulted until now, are you Venmo’ing reparations to rectify your sin?


----------

